# uber app updated to 3.12.0



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Wish uber would provide release notes for each upgrade. I have no clue what this new version brings


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Wish uber would provide release notes for each upgrade. I have no clue what this new version brings


No pings....a bunch of Uber geeks in SF are laughing their asses off !


----------

